# Florida State Pen



## sailing_away (Apr 11, 2008)

I have been asked to make an acrylic Florida State pen.  Does  anyone have any recommendations as to material.  I have been unable to find the right colors.  Any and all suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Hello (Apr 11, 2008)

talk to karl


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/Nolewood.jpg


----------

